# John Deere JE75 Lawnmower troubleshooting



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

I have a John Deere JE75 walk behind mower. I have been the proud owner for about 10 years and before that, I do not know.

The mower is a work horse, it starts it cuts and best of all it does not give me lots of trouble. The biggest repair to date has been a blade brake clutch that I manage to do myself, costing 120$. Beyond this, it has been the basics, oil and gas. The machine just works.

So what am I troubleshooting? Recently I started noticing that the mower hesitates as it hits grass. It is not bad, but it is obvious. After the hesitation, the mower recovers and keeps on mowing without issue. It seems super minor, but still something I want to diagnose and fix.

It is literally like a second hesitation. 
- cut 100 feet (any distance really)
- turn
- start the next pass, it is right here that there is a breif hesitation, call it a sputter and then immediately back to full power.

It does this every turn, it is supper strange. The mower still cuts perfect, but the stutter/hesitation is something that is not ideal/perfect.

I have removed the carburetor, it was super clean and replaced the air filter. These were the 2 main things I saw that might cause. The only other possible thing I thought was spark plug (i dont think I have replaced it), but other than that, I have no idea and thought I would ask someone that may, the internet.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

That is strange, I'm glad it's not causing an issue preventing you from mowing (I hate that).

Commenting now to bump your thread back up top for some of our small engine gurus that mayve missed it last week.


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

dropped my mower for a full service check. it hasnt had one on the 11 years I have been the owner. Mentioned the power drop/hesitation and he asked about the spark plug. Told him in 11 years I never thought to change it, he said it could be as simple as that. If so, cool, easy fix, but still feel it is worth a professional looking things over and making sure everything is in good order.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

I'm glad it maybe something simple!


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

kolbasz said:


> dropped my mower for a full service check. it hasnt had one on the 11 years I have been the owner. Mentioned the power drop/hesitation and he asked about the spark plug. Told him in 11 years I never thought to change it, he said it could be as simple as that. If so, cool, easy fix, but still feel it is worth a professional looking things over and making sure everything is in good order.


These little Kawi engines are also notorious for the ignitor/condensor/capacitor failing. If the plug doesn't solve your issues, that's where I would shoot next. Warning, Deere is REALLY proud of those things. Last I checked, there are aftermarket alternatives.

EDIT - After glancing at the parts breakdowns for the JE75, I don't see the little ignitor module listed. Perhaps it only applies to earlier JX75's and the 14 series then.


----------



## mkatoeb (Jun 14, 2018)

I seem to be having the same problem symptoms with my Deere JE75. Please post the outcome of the service and/or what fixed the hesitation behavior. Thanks!!!


----------

